
Neurocinema Aims to Change the Way Movies are Made - 10ren
http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2009/09/neurocinema-aims-to-change-the-way-movies-are-made/
======
JabavuAdams
Interesting. But...

One danger in creative industries is giving people exactly and only what they
want. This leads to local extrema, and a general dumbing-down of the culture.

We need to retain the ability to surprise and challenge people, even when
that's not what they think or say they want.

